# I.E CRUISE August 10th



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Getting riders from all parts of the IE to find a meet spot in what ever city they live in and get in the low lows and cruise the streets with the ending point being in Moreno Valley at UNIVERSAL STRIKE BOWLING ALLEY on Alessandro .. This is just word of mouth but trying to get gente to cruise if ur intrested inbox me with ur city n .! Some meetin locations have been set for some city's already by local clubs n solo riders hope to see u all there n dipping the calles of the IE..!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Also there will be food bowling and music . Bring the kids and friends for a fun night of bowling


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*LET'S GET THIS CRUISE STARTED .GOOD TIMES IS READY !!!*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY MEETING AT THE BOWLING ALLEY?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY MEETING AT THE BOWLING ALLEY?


When ever your all done cruising . They expecting people from 4 til what ever time u all done dipping the streets


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


X2 let's cruise


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Start in corona roll through riverside end moreno valley!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Start in corona roll through riverside end moreno valley!


That's firme meet at we're n wut time so I can set the for others who ask


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I would say around 11am and roll out around 1pm?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> I would say around 11am and roll out around 1pm?


Sounds good n were at so I can relay to others .. Maybe corona park?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

So far a corona thru riverside to Moreno has been suggested hemet to Perris then Moreno also for the heads that live in Moreno can cruise to Perris meet with others n Cruz back San Bernardino spot looks to be at target on orange shoe road n Fontana at e&s auto repair any other riders have more meet spots for your area please post or inbox me


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Pass the word ie cruise aug 10th


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

San Bernardino Riders will meet at the Target on Orange Show and Est. at 4:00 PM and roll out to Moreno Valley at around 4:30 IE cruise TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> San Bernardino Riders will meet at the Target on Orange Show and Est. at 4:00 PM and roll out to Moreno Valley at around 4:30 IE cruise TTT :thumbsup:


That's right berdo all set who's esle got there location n time ??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right berdo all set who's esle got there location n time ??


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yall want to cruize. Meet up at upland memorial . Take foothill east cruize route 66 whitch turns into 5th street in san bernardino ca . Make a right on E st head south and end up at target in sb. Then regroup n hop on the 215 south take it towards corona n get off on central ave. Go left n head east threw riverside and central will turn into allesandro blvd and u end up at the bowling ally. . AINT NOTHING LIKE CRUIZING THE WHOLE IE FROM 1 END TO ANOTHER.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yall want to cruize. Meet up at upland memorial . Take foothill east cruize route 66 whitch turns into 5th street in san bernardino ca . Make a right on E st head south and end up at target in sb. Then regroup n hop on the 215 south take it towards corona n get off on central ave. Go left n head east threw riverside and central will turn into allesandro blvd and u end up at the bowling ally. . AINT NOTHING LIKE CRUIZING THE WHOLE IE FROM 1 END TO ANOTHER.


Now youre talking lil homie! What up Latins Finest!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Now youre talking lil homie! What up Latins Finest!


Whats up homie. Jus here chillin. Got my car. eWell i believe it going to be sold this weekend . Ill be bustiing out another whip butlets cruize. I like that route. U got love threw all parts. Easy for la to meet up . U know .


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up homie. Jus here chillin. Got my car. eWell i believe it going to be sold this weekend . Ill be bustiing out another whip butlets cruize. I like that route. U got love threw all parts. Easy for la to meet up . U know .


Sounds good hit me up on the phone lil homie


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sounds good hit me up on the phone lil homie


New number call me 909 258 8500


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

im from MV,going to the DMV tomorrow to get my car registered then its on to paint,and wheels hopefully done by then,if not ill catch the next.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

by tomorrow i mean Thursday when i wake up today =p


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalmellow said:


> im from MV,going to the DMV tomorrow to get my car registered then its on to paint,and wheels hopefully done by then,if not ill catch the next.


Kool hope u can make it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Kool hope u can make it


Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whats up homie. Jus here chillin. Got my car. eWell i believe it going to be sold this weekend . Ill be bustiing out another whip butlets cruize. I like that route. U got love threw all parts. Easy for la to meet up . U know .


Yeah!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Yeah!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 . Other locations are corona at corona park down magnolia then to Arlington to Alessandro . Times not set yet for corona . Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street . Cruise down Florida to hwy 74 across the 215 down to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris Moreno and esle were then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times not set yet for these areas .. Also Fontana at e&s auto repair time or route not set yet and other spots just post ur area and time and route or inbox me .. See u all soon.. Lets cruise the ie


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT for the I.E.Cruzzz


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> TTT for the I.E.Cruzzz


*BUMP*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ill be dippin to upland to cruize foothill. Its 22 miles to the target in sb.


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

yo wuddup IE just moved out here got a fresh 64 ht with a small block 350 am tryin to get this bad boy on the streets hopefully b4 the cruise need a good mechanic to come wire it up and get it started so if anyone knows anyone send them this way thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

chopp64 said:


> yo wuddup IE just moved out here got a fresh 64 ht with a small block 350 am tryin to get this bad boy on the streets hopefully b4 the cruise need a good mechanic to come wire it up and get it started so if anyone knows anyone send them this way thanks :thumbsup:


We're do u stay at?


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Man if all you guys meet up like yall say from all these city..out here in moreno valley the streets going be flooded with riders...lets make it happen...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 . Other locations are corona at corona park down magnolia then to Arlington to Alessandro . Times not set yet for corona . Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street . Cruise down Florida to hwy 74 across the 215 down to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris Moreno and esle were then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times not set yet for these areas .. Also Fontana at e&s auto repair time or route not set yet and other spots just post ur area and time and route or inbox me .. See u all soon.. Lets cruise the ie





:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

I stay out in Moreno Valley


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

chopp64 said:


> I stay out in Moreno Valley


Inbox me with ur number


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Inbox me with ur number


 hit me up 951-534-6274 chris


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 . Other locations are corona at corona park down magnolia then to Arlington to Alessandro . Times not set yet for corona . Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street . Cruise down Florida to hwy 74 across the 215 down to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris Moreno and esle were then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times not set yet for these areas .. Also Fontana at e&s auto repair time or route not set yet and other spots just post ur area and time and route or inbox me .. See u all soon.. Lets cruise the ie


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TRYING TO GET THAT DAY OFF....I'M SURE ITS GONNA B FIRME, ...I'M HEARING PEOPLE TALK ABOUT IT ON THE STREETS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


HELL YEA......NOTHING BETTER THEN A STRESSLESS NITE WITH FAMILY , FRIENDS, RANFLAS AND GOODTIMES WITH THE LOWRIDER FAMILY(UNITED STYLES)


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> TRYING TO GET THAT DAY OFF....I'M SURE ITS GONNA B FIRME, ...I'M HEARING PEOPLE TALK ABOUT IT ON THE STREETS


Am glad . Thanks to all the gente helping spread the word


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> HELL YEA......NOTHING BETTER THEN A STRESSLESS NITE WITH FAMILY , FRIENDS, RANFLAS AND GOODTIMES WITH THE LOWRIDER FAMILY(UNITED STYLES)


That's right Johnny


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 . Other locations are corona at corona park down magnolia then to Arlington to Alessandro . Times not set yet for corona . Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to hwy 74 across the 215 down to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times not set yet for these areas .. Also Fontana at e&s auto repair time or route not set yet and other spots just post ur area and time and route or inbox me .. See u all soon.. Lets cruise the ie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 . Other locations are corona at corona park down magnolia then to Arlington to Alessandro . Times not set yet for corona . Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to hwy 74 across the 215 down to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times not set yet for these areas .. Also Fontana at e&s auto repair time or route not set yet and other spots just post ur area and time and route or inbox me .. See u all soon.. Lets cruise the ie


 TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP ,TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT FOR THE IE


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

:shocked:TTT.....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> TTT FOR THE IE


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP ,TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


Spread the word lets cruise !!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 Head towards riverside cruise down magnolia to Arlington meet up at shamel park meet with other riders from riverside n corona. Other locations are corona at corona park meet at 4 roll out by 430 down magnolia then to Arlington meet at shamel park. .. Riverside meet spot is shamel park at 4 roll out time will be when corona and San Bernardino riders Show up Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to menifee road the to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley.. perris n moreno valley riders will meet in perris at burger king at 3 leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times ..


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 Head towards riverside cruise down magnolia to Arlington meet up at shamel park meet with other riders from riverside n corona. Other locations are corona at corona park meet at 4 roll out by 430 down magnolia then to Arlington meet at shamel park. .. Riverside meet spot is shamel park at 4 roll out time will be when corona and San Bernardino riders Show up Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to menifee road the to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley.. perris n moreno valley riders will meet in perris at burger king at 3 leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times ..


TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 Head towards riverside cruise down magnolia to Arlington meet up at shamel park meet with other riders from riverside n corona. Other locations are corona at corona park meet at 4 roll out by 430 down magnolia then to Arlington meet at shamel park. .. Riverside meet spot is shamel park at 4 roll out time will be when corona and San Bernardino riders Show up Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to menifee road the to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley.. perris n moreno valley riders will meet in perris at burger king at 3 leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times ..


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 Head towards riverside cruise down magnolia to Arlington meet up at shamel park meet with other riders from riverside n corona. Other locations are corona at corona park meet at 4 roll out by 430 down magnolia then to Arlington meet at shamel park. .. Riverside meet spot is shamel park at 4 roll out time will be when corona and San Bernardino riders Show up Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to menifee road the to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley.. perris n moreno valley riders will meet in perris at burger king at 3 leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times ..


bump


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

HELL YEAH....uffin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 Head towards riverside cruise down magnolia to Arlington meet up at shamel park meet with other riders from riverside n corona. Other locations are corona at corona park meet at 4 roll out by 430 down magnolia then to Arlington meet at shamel park. .. Riverside meet spot is shamel park at 4 roll out time will be when corona and San Bernardino riders Show up Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to menifee road the to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley.. perris n moreno valley riders will meet in perris at burger king at 3 leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times ..


TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 Head towards riverside cruise down magnolia to Arlington meet up at shamel park meet with other riders from riverside n corona. Other locations are corona at corona park meet at 4 roll out by 430 down magnolia then to Arlington meet at shamel park. .. Riverside meet spot is shamel park at 4 roll out time will be when corona and San Bernardino riders Show up Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to menifee road the to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley.. perris n moreno valley riders will meet in perris at burger king at 3 leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:h5:


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> :h5:


Bring the family to cruise then bowl....


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt:h5:


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Getting riders from all parts of the IE to find a meet spot in what ever city they live in and get in the low lows and cruise the streets with the ending point being in Moreno Valley at UNIVERSAL STRIKE BOWLING ALLEY on Alessandro .. This is just word of mouth but trying to get gente to cruise if ur intrested inbox me with ur city n .! Some meetin locations have been set for some city's already by local clubs n solo riders hope to see u all there n dipping the calles of the IE..!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> ttt:h5:


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


To the top


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok we got a spot n time set for upland/Ontario area. Upland memorial park meet up at 2pm leave by 3pm down foothill to 5ths in berdo down to est on to target on orange show road meet up with berdo riders by 4 n bounce out by 430 . Other locations are corona at corona park down magnolia then to Arlington to Alessandro . Times not set yet for corona . Other location is San Jacinto at am/pm on state street meet at 1:30 pm roll out by 3 . Cruise down Florida to hwy 74 across the 215 down to Perris blvd to Burger King were they will meet up with riders from Perris n Moreno valley leave by 4 then cruise down Perris to Alessandro to bowling alley times not set yet for these areas .. Also Fontana at e&s auto repair time or route not set yet and other spots just post ur area and time and route or inbox me .. See u all soon.. Lets cruise the ie


_*SAN BERNARDINO AREA RIDERS ARE READY*_ :h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> _*SAN BERNARDINO AREA RIDERS ARE READY*_ :h5:


That's right g!!! Hope riverside corona Ontario hemet Perris Moreno upland Fontana areas show up will be something to talk bout


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> _*SAN BERNARDINO AREA RIDERS ARE READY*_ :h5:


Bump bump n bump again


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


>


Looks good Johnny


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:h5:


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Looks good Johnny


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

johnnys121 said:


>


ttt:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

meno97 said:


> ttt:h5:


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> TTMFT


Lets do this


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE IE !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR THE IE !!!


That's right


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

bump :h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> TTMFT


Who's all gonna dip in the cruise this sat ??


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

what about from victorville area


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> what about from victorville area


Victorville if u want to meet up with berdo at 4 that would be kool


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> TTMFT


This Saturday


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T*


Bump


----------



## Grillo85 (Dec 24, 2012)

ILLUSTRIOURS I E WILL BETHERE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Grillo85 said:


> ILLUSTRIOURS I E WILL BETHERE


Kool were u guys meetin up at


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:h5:


He'll yea


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT

GOTTA POLISH THE BOWLING SHOES


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> TTT
> 
> GOTTA POLISH THE BOWLING SHOES


It's going down


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> TTT
> 
> GOTTA POLISH THE BOWLING SHOES


This sat who's rolling ?


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

DJ BIG SEXY WILL BE GIVING SPINNING THE JAMS ....FOR THIS EVENT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> DJ BIG SEXY WILL BE GIVING SPINNING THE JAMS ....FOR THIS EVENT


Sounds like it should be poping


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sounds like it should be poping


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Going Down this Saturday,bring the family *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *Going Down this Saturday,bring the family *:thumbsup:


Yes it is tomorrow get in ur ride and join the cruise .


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

So is there gonna b a cruise night in the parking lot or u guys gonna b in the bowling alley kicking it?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

colorbarmateo said:


> So is there gonna b a cruise night in the parking lot or u guys gonna b in the bowling alley kicking it?


Both


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

ORALE! gonna take the fam n check out the rides. My ride is under construction so I can't cruise. Sounds like its gonna b cracking.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> ORALE! gonna take the fam n check out the rides. My ride is under construction so I can't cruise. Sounds like its gonna b cracking.


Kool should be a nice cruise


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

colorbarmateo said:


> So is there gonna b a cruise night in the parking lot or u guys gonna b in the bowling alley kicking it?


Who's all coning


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

car in the paint shop,will stop by the end point!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalmellow said:


> car in the paint shop,will stop by the end point!


Kool


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

I got people calling asking who's going to meet at upland and riverside spots today for the cruiz please post a comment if your planning on meeting at those locations .. Perris n San Bernardino n San jacinto are still set to meet at there's thanks for your support..


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

GETTING READY NOW, TO MEET UP AT THE BURGER KING IN PERRIS.....SEE YA ALL DER


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> GETTING READY NOW, TO MEET UP AT THE BURGER KING IN PERRIS.....SEE YA ALL DER


Cool see u at bowling alley


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

People already at bowling alley waiting if u wanna roll thru already


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

Couldnt get the car done for the cruz but headin out there now to check out the rides an chill


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Fine Life had a good time. Hopefully u guys can make it to our picnic .


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks to shorty putting together a nice event. can't wait till the next cruise . thanks to empire finest for helping me and the homie wit the flat tire. shot out to all the clubs who supported


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

AJ128 said:


> Fine Life had a good time. Hopefully u guys can make it to our picnic .


Good looking out FINE LIFE will do my best to get to the picnic


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Big John 69 said:


> thanks to shorty putting together a nice event. can't wait till the next cruise . thanks to empire finest for helping me and the homie wit the flat tire. shot out to all the clubs who supported


No thank u all for coming out ... Hopefully we can get a bigger cruise next time


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Just wanna say thank u to everyone who came out last night .. Got a lot of good feed back bout how people enjoyed cruising the streets . With all ur help we can make it bigger and better cruise.. Lets get the rides on the streets.. Thanks everyone


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Big John 69 said:


> thanks to shorty putting together a nice event. can't wait till the next cruise . thanks to empire finest for helping me and the homie wit the flat tire. shot out to all the clubs who supported


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Cwk5QMltrxM
A LITTLE CRUISE FROM PERRIS TO MOVAL


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


> http://youtu.be/Cwk5QMltrxM
> A LITTLE CRUISE FROM PERRIS TO MOVAL


Sweet.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Big John 69 said:


> thanks to shorty putting together a nice event. can't wait till the next cruise . thanks to empire finest for helping me and the homie wit the flat tire. shot out to all the clubs who supported


x2 thanks nash for lending me the spare and everybody that pulled over to check on us


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

coby333 said:


> x2 thanks nash for lending me the spare and everybody that pulled over to check on us


:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

coby333 said:


> x2 thanks nash for lending me the spare and everybody that pulled over to check on us


Lowrider community at its best


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pics???


----------



## 51burban (Jul 24, 2010)

I got there late but there where a lot of nice rides and good people. I met short dog from Uniques. Nice cruise to take the family to.:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

^ 2 places,same date.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

51burban said:


> I got there late but there where a lot of nice rides and good people. I met short dog from Uniques. Nice cruise to take the family to.:thumbsup:


Thanks homie gonna try again in oct 5


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

10/05/13 sounds firme!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Whens the next one ? :dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Getting riders from all parts of the IE to find a meet spot in what ever city they live in and get in the low lows and cruise the streets with the ending point being in Moreno Valley at UNIVERSAL STRIKE BOWLING ALLEY on Alessandro .. This is just word of mouth but trying to get gente to cruise if ur intrested inbox me with ur city n .! Some meetin locations have been set for some city's already by local clubs n solo riders hope to see u all there n dipping the calles of the IE..!


bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

whens the next one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------

